# Liquid or powdered egg white?



## Ironbuilt (Dec 18, 2012)

Lots of brands and types of egg whites anyone have a favorite gotta have type or just cracking your own?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 18, 2012)

I just stick with good ol' fresh whole eggs.


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 18, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> I just stick with good ol' fresh whole eggs.



Same


----------



## incbb (Dec 18, 2012)

get the generic liquid egg whites from the market, drink up!


incbb


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 18, 2012)

I like eggs cooked all different ways so I just go and get a couple of 18 packs every week.


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

I make a couple of 4 egg omelets a day but if I want to drink egg whites I get this.
True Nutrition | Egg White Protein (1lb)


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 26, 2012)

I go through heaps of liquid egg whites. They are a major part of my breakfast each day or when I just drink a glass of it for a quick protein hit


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 26, 2012)

Anavar strengh - AlinBoard “ Anabolic Steroids Discussion Forum “ Discuss Bodybuilding Steroids Online.

Read this entire thread and it might change your mind about eggs and egg whites, OJS has alot of good info to read about, the egg info starts around page 3, I now eat only whole eggs


----------



## b12 (Dec 26, 2012)

formula1069 said:


> Anavar strengh - AlinBoard “ Anabolic Steroids Discussion Forum “ Discuss Bodybuilding Steroids Online.
> 
> Read this entire thread and it might change your mind about eggs and egg whites, OJS has alot of good info to read about, the egg info starts around page 3, I now eat only whole eggs



Good read, looks like he knows his stuff


----------



## basskiller (Dec 26, 2012)

egg white international has always done right by me


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2012)

formula1069 said:


> Anavar strengh - AlinBoard “ Anabolic Steroids Discussion Forum “ Discuss Bodybuilding Steroids Online.
> 
> Read this entire thread and it might change your mind about eggs and egg whites, OJS has alot of good info to read about, the egg info starts around page 3, I now eat only whole eggs



Now I know why my HDL was 35 last time I got chloresterol checked. Anavar !  I have taken no flush niacin for about 2 months and do eat whole eggs so will have test redone soon. Also anavar has been off for 2 weeks.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

Buy cage free, those poor chickens in the assembly line make me wanna be a vegetarian!


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 28, 2012)

b12 said:


> Good read, looks like he knows his stuff



Yeah he has alot of good info to share and is well respected over at Alin Board



GastrocGuy said:


> Buy cage free, those poor chickens in the assembly line make me wanna be a vegetarian!



The egss i get now are cage free, free range and cheaper than the shit in the stores, i pay $2.00 a dozen and the eggs are huge


----------



## GastrocGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

formula1069 said:


> Yeah he has alot of good info to share and is well respected over at Alin Board
> 
> 
> 
> The egss i get now are cage free, free range and cheaper than the shit in the stores, i pay $2.00 a dozen and the eggs are huge



damn bro, your avatar is HUGE ! good seeing ya @formula1069


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2012)

formula1069 said:


> Anavar strengh - AlinBoard “ Anabolic Steroids Discussion Forum “ Discuss Bodybuilding Steroids Online.
> 
> Read this entire thread and it might change your mind about eggs and egg whites, OJS has alot of good info to read about, the egg info starts around page 3, I now eat only whole eggs



Shit I do learn something everyday. Interesting anavar /egg post..


----------

